
Show HN: Thirty One Circles, an animated GLSL fragment shader - mapehe
http://www.appsketch.xyz/d/calligraphy
======
mapehe
I've been playing around with WebGL recently and built this inspired by
drawing parametric curves on the screen.

I also wrote a post about this
[http://www.appsketch.xyz/p/2](http://www.appsketch.xyz/p/2)

